# Stupid question - need some help



## psailagroup (1 January 2013)

Hope everyone had a good new year!!!
I currently trade online with CMC Markets, not a bad platform but I am
Sure there are better platforms available.
For my silly question now: for example TTS (Tatts group) where trading at 3.05 per share, with CMC
Markets or through the sax web site are we able find out how many shares have been issued?

I am asking this question to see  what the company is worth, by current share amount x number of shares issuesd

My last question is this with the USA fiscal situation, do you think it will have a positive effect or negative effect on the ASX? From my point of view is the market crashes it will be a good time to purchases shares at a fair price, but if the maket increases in value then any one with shares should be able to reap some awards

Take care all
Jp


----------



## pixel (1 January 2013)

Hi Jp

I can't help you with CMC, but if I want to know the most accurate number of shares on issue, I'll check the company's announcements, e.g. on 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=tts

Look for the most recent Appendix 3B and scroll down to item 8, usually on page 2 or 3.
There you'll find the latest official figure.

PS: A number of trading apps, such as MA 7, Iress, or Pulse, will also have the numbers in their fundamental company description; not sure whether CMC offers the same service. In any case, that's always second-hand, so when it matters, I'll always check the 3B.

As far as the "Fiscal Cliff" is concerned, I think the last-minute compromise - although far from perfect - may take some downward pressure off our local market tomorrow. As my portfolio is rather material-heavy, I'm looking more towards Shanghai anyway, and the Composite didn't appear too fussed the past few days.

Happy 2013!


----------



## skc (1 January 2013)

psailagroup said:


> Hope everyone had a good new year!!!
> I currently trade online with CMC Markets, not a bad platform but I am
> Sure there are better platforms available.
> For my silly question now: for example TTS (Tatts group) where trading at 3.05 per share, with CMC
> ...




Plenty of free sites around with that kind of info with varying quality. E.g. 

http://tools.afr.com/research-tools/quotes-news/quotes-news.aspx?code=TTS

As pixel said, if in doubt, go search for the latest appendix 3B company announcement.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 January 2013)

# of shares on issue is also always in the Annual report in the last few pages where they also list the top 20 etc.


----------



## pixel (2 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> # of shares on issue is also always in the Annual report in the last few pages where they also list the top 20 etc.




True, but after every share issue, even after options have been converted, the A/R becomes history in that respect. Therefore I always check the 3B.


----------



## psailagroup (2 January 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks for your help, I have just had a look this morning at the ASX site, This makes allot of sense.

thank god its quiet at work, I can focus a whole week on shares...

cheers
JP


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2013)

psailagroup said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your help, I have just had a look this morning at the ASX site, This makes allot of sense.
> 
> ...




CMC doesn't appear to have that info.

Also see  http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/...217F42?code=tts&section=quotedetail&submit=Go!

Shares Issued: 	1,386,103,541


----------



## DocK (2 January 2013)

psailagroup said:


> Hope everyone had a good new year!!!
> I currently trade online with CMC Markets, not a bad platform but I am
> Sure there are better platforms available.
> For my silly question now: for example TTS (Tatts group) where trading at 3.05 per share,* with CMC
> ...




With CMC enter your code (TTS for example) under quotes & research, click on the tab for research, then click on the link for historical financials (in light blue, just under the main tabs and above the summarised info).  This will give you the number of shares on issue.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is historical info though and as stated by other posters it may be out-of-date for your purposes.


----------



## pixel (2 January 2013)

DocK said:


> With CMC enter your code (TTS for example) under quotes & research, click on the tab for research, then click on the link for historical financials (in light blue, just under the main tabs and above the summarised info).  This will give you the number of shares on issue.
> This is historical info though and as stated by other posters it may be out-of-date for your purposes.




Hey DocK, that's great! 
Not necessarily current (last data from June 2012), but the history is very interesting.
I must ask Paritech if they can expand their Financials table like that.
I only get 



PS: Thanks Jp, for asking this *not so stupid* question. As you see, it's created a lively debate and valuable insight


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2013)

pixel said:


> Hey DocK, that's great!
> Not necessarily current (last data from June 2012), but the history is very interesting.
> I must ask Paritech if they can expand their Financials table like that.
> I only get
> ...




Yeh thanks dock.  CMC's info on that page seems to match the 3b, so they look to be fully up to date.  Tradingroom.com.au is also.


----------



## psailagroup (2 January 2013)

Hi All,

I have had a good play around with CMC, You do learn something new every day.
I have a few units in TTS bought them at 2.35 in 2012, Looking good at the moment...


----------



## georgey (2 January 2013)

Hi JP
Are you trading their marketmaker or tracker platform. I find the tracker terrible compared to the mm.:frown:


----------



## psailagroup (2 January 2013)

georgey said:


> Hi JP
> Are you trading their marketmaker or tracker platform. I find the tracker terrible compared to the mm.:frown:




The market maker I'm using at the moment your righ though I have tried the tracker platform in the pass it's pretty bad!!!


----------

